# Martial Arts Magazines?



## Jade Tigress

Are there any worth reading? I'd like to subscribe to something but it seems most people say the ones out there are crap. What do you subscribe to? Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## marlon

The Journal of Asian Martial Arts is very good


----------



## terryl965

marlon said:


> The Journal of Asian Martial Arts is very good


 
I would second that, most of the rest are about people pddling there goods and online certificates programs.


----------



## Jai

marlon said:


> The Journal of Asian Martial Arts is very good



That's also the one I read on a regular basis.


----------



## exile

Yes, _JAMA_ is great! Another good one is _Classical Fighting Arts_ published by Dragon Associates, the same people who've published Harry Cook's outstanding _Shotokan: a Precise History_, pretty much universally recognized as the gold standard for Karate (and, more generally, MA) history. A lot of the folks who have written for _JAMA_ (or have served on its terrific editorial board) also write for _CFA_. In the recent issue, for example, Stanley Henning has a long paper on the roots of the Boddhidarma's-visit-to-the-Shaolin-Temple legend, which, as he shows, is not only just thatanother apochryphal storybut is also of surprisingly recent vintage. There are some excellent papers by Cook on the history of kata, and so on. It's nothing at all like a lot of the mags, which are basically nothing more than vehicles for advertising and self-promotion (you know, the usual suspects... ). So that's another one with a very good info-to-promo ratio...


----------



## Tez3

For MMA try Fighters Only, it's only sale in the US now as well as a digital version. It's a quality magazine, been going for about four years now. Rosi Sexton among others writes for them. You can read a copy for free here...

https://www.magtank.com/secure/sites/fightersonly/


----------



## arnisador

exile said:


> Yes, _JAMA_ is great! Another good one is _Classical Fighting Arts_ published by Dragon Associates



Unless one's interests are more specialized, as with the MMA suggestion, this is my advice too. The emphasizes Okinawan arts and related Chinese and Japanese systems but seems to be broadening its focus somewhat.


----------



## marlon

exile said:


> Yes, _JAMA_ is great! Another good one is _Classical Fighting Arts_ published by Dragon Associates, the same people who've published Harry Cook's outstanding _Shotokan: a Precise History_, pretty much universally recognized as the gold standard for Karate (and, more generally, MA) history. A lot of the folks who have written for _JAMA_ (or have served on its terrific editorial board) also write for _CFA_. In the recent issue, for example, Stanley Henning has a long paper on the roots of the Boddhidarma's-visit-to-the-Shaolin-Temple legend, which, as he shows, is not only just thatanother apochryphal storybut is also of surprisingly recent vintage. There are some excellent papers by Cook on the history of kata, and so on. It's nothing at all like a lot of the mags, which are basically nothing more than vehicles for advertising and self-promotion (you know, the usual suspects... ). So that's another one with a very good info-to-promo ratio...


 

Yes this is a also a very good publication.  However, it is quarterly...only 4 issues per year, if i am not mistaken.  Very well researched articles...and Cook's stuff is always top of then line.


----------



## Xue Sheng

marlon said:


> The Journal of Asian Martial Arts is very good


 
Yup that's the one


----------



## wushu2004

For CMA, I'd try Kung Fu Tai Chi Magazine.  It's bimonthly but I love it.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Thanks for the excellent recommendations everyone. It sounds like  		The Journal of Asian Martial Arts is a favorite for many. I'll check out the other titles too, but I'm liking the sound of the fav.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

The Journal of Asian Martial Arts is very, very good with a minimum of advertising. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Almost all the rest just are one big advertisment!


----------



## SageGhost83

JAMA and CFA are the ones that I read all of the time. I also pick up TKD times, but that is because it is the only magazine that focuses on TKD. It gets very annoying at times, but there are some good articles in there every now and then. I stumbled across a magazine called "Masters" or something that came with a DVD, it was pretty awesome. Unfortunately, I can't find anywhere else that sells that mag.


----------



## Tames D

SageGhost83 said:


> JAMA and CFA are the ones that I read all of the time. I also pick up TKD times, but that is because it is the only magazine that focuses on TKD. It gets very annoying at times, but there are some good articles in there every now and then. I stumbled across a magazine called "Masters" or something that came with a DVD, it was pretty awesome. Unfortunately, I can't find anywhere else that sells that mag.


I've picked up 'Masters' at Borders and Barnes & Noble.


----------



## arnisador

I was at one of each today and couldn't find either JAMA or CFA, though Borders usually has both.


----------



## Tames D

arnisador said:


> I was at one of each today and couldn't find either JAMA or CFA, though Borders usually has both.


Yeah, I've noticed that it's usually a hit or miss.


----------



## David Weatherly

Journal of Asian Martial Arts is by far my favorite.  It's hit or miss at both Borders and B&N in my area too.  You can always subscribe or you can find it through BudoVideos.  They also have Masters magazine and several others.

David


----------



## Byakku

Masters Magazine is sold at Barnes&Noble, Books A Million and I think maybe Borders. Also available through subscription!

Matt


----------



## Jason Striker II

Black Belt Mag is the grand-daddy of them all. Still very worthwhile. IMO.


----------



## sfs982000

Jason Striker II said:


> Black Belt Mag is the grand-daddy of them all. Still very worthwhile. IMO.



I agree that Black Belt is the grand-daddy of them all, but I think the older issues were way better then the current ones.  There are some good articles in there, but way too many advertisements for my taste.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

sfs982000 said:


> I agree that Black Belt is the grand-daddy of them all, but I think the older issues were way better then the current ones.  There are some good articles in there, but way too many advertisements for my taste.



For what it is worth, Black Belt magazine has allowed Google to scan all of their back issues up to (as I recall 2004) and place them online for free.

http://books.google.com/books/serial/ISSN:02773066?rview=0

Fully searchable too; so you can find articles easily.  Google has done a great community service with Google Books, and many magazines (not just Black Belt) have done a great thing by allowing their magazines to be scanned and the contents made available for free to all.  I give Black Belt great credit for doing this.


----------



## Jason Striker II

sfs982000 said:


> I agree that Black Belt is the grand-daddy of them all, but I think the older issues were way better then the current ones.  There are some good articles in there, but way too many advertisements for my taste.



My friend, you are so RIGHT - I find myself re-reading all my all old issues much much more than anything within the last 5 to 7 years.


----------

